# Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Wall Warts



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Good article here:

http://digital-diy.com/General-Electronics/ac-dc-power-supplies-using-wall-warts.html

You can also use the Article Index to view related information on power supplies.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah but can you cure them with duct tape??? 

Just kidding - good info, thanks for the link.


----------

